
Curve cards suspended – FCA suspends Wirecard in the UK without notice - mapleoin
https://community.curve.app/t/wirecard-updates/22539
======
a254613e
FCA statement: [https://www.fca.org.uk/news/news-stories/requirements-
impose...](https://www.fca.org.uk/news/news-stories/requirements-imposed-
wirecard-authorisation)

>On 26 June 2020, the FCA imposed a number of requirements on Wirecard
including, that the firm:

>must not dispose of any assets or funds

>must not carry on any regulated activities

>must set out a statement on its website and communicate to customers that it
is no longer permitted to conduct any regulated activities.

